# Newbie Too



## jmac (Dec 26, 2008)

Hello All:

Upstate New Yorker, professional electrical engineer and amateur theatrical lighting designer. Have worked many years with architects, designing electrical (power distribution and lighting, etc...) systems for buildings, some of which have been college or regional theaters, or high schools with theaters. Had long wished to learn how to use some of the stage lighting systems I had specified for these theater buildings. So last few years became involved with local community theater group which puts on three musical productions per year, two indoors in small HS theater, and one in a covered but open outdoor venue. Small productions and budgets. Looking to expand my horizons a bit. Looks like a wealth of experience and knowledge here. Looking forward to future discussions!


----------



## Hughesie (Dec 26, 2008)

Welcome to Controlbooth, where our new member welcomers never sleep 

You sound like an interesting person, you'll fit well into the community here at controlbooth.


----------



## jmac (Dec 26, 2008)

I have no idea what time it is "Down Under", but I am certainly impressed with that high-speed welcome!! Thanks.


----------



## Hughesie (Dec 26, 2008)

2PM.

and with a sense of humor like that you will really fit in well around here


----------



## rochem (Dec 26, 2008)

Hoorah for Upstate New York! We need more of us upstaters around here to represent the "non-NYC" minority. Welcome to the booth! The wealth of information that you can find on this site is incredible (particularly if you want info about Stage Pin connectors). Become friends with the search function, and take some time to check out the wiki. I warn you though, it can become very addicting. Ask what you want, answer what you can, and don't be afraid to bring back old topics for further discussion.

Have fun!


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 27, 2008)

jmac, tell us what you think of this Glossary entry: Transformer, Harmonic Mitigating - ControlBooth, and any other thoughts you have on stage lighting power distribution. Here's a lively thread: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/lighting/9344-sensor-vs-et-intelligent-raceway.html, and another: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/lighting/7905-so-you-think-you-know-about-power.html.

Our Wiki is currently undergoing an upgrade, but I welcome and look forward to your contributions and edits.


----------



## avkid (Dec 27, 2008)

rochem said:


> Hoorah for Upstate New York! We need more of us upstaters around here to represent the "non-NYC" minority.


Yeah, only 8 million out 19 million New York residents live in New York City.


----------



## jmac (Dec 27, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> jmac, tell us what you think of this Glossary entry: Transformer, Harmonic Mitigating - ControlBooth, and any other thoughts you have on stage lighting power distribution. Here's a lively thread: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/lighting/9344-sensor-vs-et-intelligent-raceway.html, and another: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/lighting/7905-so-you-think-you-know-about-power.html.
> 
> Our Wiki is currently undergoing an upgrade, but I welcome and look forward to your contributions and edits.



This looks like a stiff challenge to a newbie, right out of the box! But I see the welcome is in there too. Thanks. When I get a chance I'll study those threads and reply there, and leave at least my 2 cents.


----------

